# The New York Orchid Expo. March14-15



## tocarmar (Feb 9, 2008)

I was looking throgh Ecuageneras website & this show was listed for them to be at. But I haven't been able to find anything else about it.
Has anyone seen or heard anything about it? Any info would be really appeciated.

Tom


----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2008)

I think NY (GNYOS) was cancelled this year due to a lack of venue. I don't think that has changed but I am pretty sure it is off.


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 10, 2008)

That is what I heard too but on their website it says this show is at the World Yacht Ship docked @ 42 st. & the Hudson River.

Tom


----------



## lienluu (Feb 10, 2008)

This was posted on another forum:

"This is an event replacing the canceled GNYOS. It has been put together by an individual who is underwriting the whole thing. Will be held on a yacht at a dock where there is ample parking and bus and other stops right there, so should be a great success. Invited vendors only so all the shonky traders are out and it will see the appearance of some real treasures like Mr Masdevallia (John Leathers) who will be selling for the first time ever at an orchid event. He has the finest collection of Masdevallias in the U.S. IMO."

http://forum.theorchidsource.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=005541;p=1


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2008)

Whoo Hoo Party in NYC!


----------



## cwt (Feb 10, 2008)

Good news for you guys!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, as I read the rest of the linked thread, that event may be on hold so let's not get too excited yet!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 10, 2008)

Don't hold your breathe then!!!! Hope it pushes through.

Ramon


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 10, 2008)

my luck strikes again! Stuck in DC for a gesneriad event. :sob:


----------

